# Screaming brakes



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

Here's my theory, either:
1. The brake pads and rotors are low quality.
OR
2. The brake pads were not "bedded" properly.
OR
3. The brake pad hardware is rubbing on the rotor.
OR
4. The backing plate is rubbing on the rotor.
OR
5. The noise is not the brakes.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

I just want to start by saying, that when it comes to minimizing brake noise and maximizing braking performance, 99% of the battle is keeping everything parallel.
My real guess is the caliper pins are frozen. My funny guess is you have the pads in backwards.

If you take them apart again, take a few pictures. Also, exactly what parts do you use? IMHO is is hard to find noisy pads these days, but it is possible if you put effort into it


----------



## Blakefont34 (Jun 23, 2021)

Johnny B said:


> I just want to start by saying, that when it comes to minimizing brake noise and maximizing braking performance, 99% of the battle is keeping everything parallel.
> My real guess is the caliper pins are frozen. My funny guess is you have the pads in backwards.
> 
> If you take them apart again, take a few pictures. Also, exactly what parts do you use? IMHO is is hard to find noisy pads these days, but it is possible if you put effort into it


I’m using the NAPA proformer pads and the rotor brand is BrakeBest. I got the rotors from o’reilly it was the only ones in stock in my area


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, assuming you have the Proformer OE ceramic pads, there is basically no way the noise is due to the pad choice. 
And the rotor, same there. Even if it was defective it should just pulse the braking, a rotor that actually caused noise would have to be really messed up. Now lets say you re-used the old rotors, they could have a lip on them that might make noise with new pads.

Just a tip for you Blake. For good help, you need to give complete information. Part numbers, mileage, year and model, etc.
To be honest you're kind of scaring me with


Blakefont34 said:


> lube all moving/contacting parts


I know people will jump on this, but here is the truth. When doing a brake job (TODAY, not 20 years ago) the only part of our brakes that NEED lube are the pins. Sure, it is probably better to add a small amount on other parts, but more is not better.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Read up on bedding the brakes and go heat them up. See if that fixes things. My theory here is that if they were not bedded correctly then you managed to glaze the pads in the process.


----------

